# Some Quilters, $475 Mississauga, $450 Toronto



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Pro Block 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Tone Block 201








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought a use Pro Block 200 from a Kijiji seller in Waterloo. I am pretty impressed so far. 4 lbs. and sounds good into a Quilter Blockdock 12H with a Celestion Neo speaker--whole rig is 23lbs. I'm not about to start giving away my tube amps, but the Quilter seems practical and reliable and decent-sounding. I haven't played a gig with it yet, though. I have a been a Fender tube amp guy for nearly 40 years!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Shawn B. said:


> I just bought a use Pro Block 200 from a Kijiji seller in Waterloo. I am pretty impressed so far. 4 lbs. and sounds good into a Quilter Blockdock 12H with a Celestion Neo speaker--whole rig is 23lbs. I'm not about to start giving away my tube amps, but the Quilter seems practical and reliable and decent-sounding. I haven't played a gig with it yet, though. I have a been a Fender tube amp guy for nearly 40 years!


Nice. I have an Overdrive 202. For that Fender vibe, I honestly don't feel like I'm missing anything.

I'd like to try a dock block at some point. I don't know if the speaker will be to my liking.


----------

